# What should be removed?



## Waqfiqh cubing (Jan 3, 2023)

No smelly foot solve haha


----------



## Caden Fisher (Jan 3, 2023)

Why would they remove anything? All of the events have a lot of people practicing them and competing in them


----------



## Waqfiqh cubing (Jan 3, 2023)

but maybe someone hates a certain cube, for example 7x7


----------



## Thom S. (Jan 3, 2023)

I hate most events, still I don't advocate for 14 events to be removed.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Jan 3, 2023)

Waqfiqh cubing said:


> No smelly foot solve haha


i dont think they should remove anything, but they should add kilominx


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Jan 3, 2023)

Yes, Nobody voted for Skewb

I voted for BLD events but I don't really think anything should be removed because as @Caden Fisher said, there are people practicing every event seriously, and it would be unfair to remove all of their hard work.


----------



## hyn (Jan 3, 2023)

Waqfiqh cubing said:


> No smelly foot solve haha


I agree with the poll
Square-1 is a given


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 3, 2023)

I just love all the events. 

17 is a odd number. I think we should have more official events.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Jan 3, 2023)

abunickabhi said:


> I just love all the events.
> 
> 17 is a odd number. I think we should have more official events.


kilominx to make it 18 lol


----------



## NmeCuber (Jan 3, 2023)

I just want to know who voted to remove 3x3 lol


----------



## Samuel Baird (Jan 3, 2023)

Removing clock to make it a nice even 16 would be great. I would also be in favor of removing 7x7, 6x6, and maybe 5bld


----------



## CatSharked (Jan 3, 2023)

We should replace events with stuff like kilominx


----------



## thomas.sch (Jan 3, 2023)

Why is there no poll option for "Nothing"?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 3, 2023)

you


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 3, 2023)

NmeCuber said:


> I just want to know who voted to remove 3x3 lol


@cuberswoop


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 3, 2023)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> @cuberswoop


Not me


----------



## Meanjuice (Jan 3, 2023)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> i dont think they should remove anything, but they should add kilominx


Yeah I agree but i don’t understand why clock is an event. It’s like not even a twisty puzzle


----------



## Garf (Jan 3, 2023)

Meanjuice said:


> Yeah I agree but i don’t understand why clock is an event. It’s like not even a twisty puzzle


*Rubik's *clock, courtesy of Erno Rubik.


----------



## Meanjuice (Jan 3, 2023)

Garf said:


> *Rubik's *clock, courtesy of Erno Rubik.


Okay


----------



## UncleFrank (Jan 3, 2023)

Clock has more competitors than 6 other current events, so you need to get rid of those 6 first before you get rid of clock:
6x6, 7x7, FMC, 4BLD, 5BLD, MBLD



Garf said:


> *Rubik's *clock, courtesy of Erno Rubik.


Courtesy of Erno buying the patent from it's inventors, yeah, but he had nothing to do with it's invention.


----------



## Garf (Jan 3, 2023)

UncleFrank said:


> Clock has more competitors than 6 other current events, so you need to get rid of those 6 first before you get rid of clock:
> 6x6, 7x7, FMC, 4BLD, 5BLD, MBLD
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Erno buying the patent from it's inventors, yeah, but he had nothing to do with it's invention.


6x6 and 7x7 are more enjoyable than clock.


----------



## Silky (Jan 3, 2023)

Garf said:


> 6x6 and 7x7 are more enjoyable than clock.



Clonk is more enjoyable than 3x3.


----------



## Samuel Baird (Jan 3, 2023)

UncleFrank said:


> Clock has more competitors than 6 other current events, so you need to get rid of those 6 first before you get rid of clock:
> 6x6, 7x7, FMC, 4BLD, 5BLD, MBLD
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Erno buying the patent from it's inventors, yeah, but he had nothing to do with it's invention.


Event size isn’t the only determining factor in removing an event


----------



## ruffleduck (Jan 3, 2023)

I say we remove clock and 7x7. Clock isn't even a permutation group puzzle: it is simply not a twisty puzzle like as the others. Maybe some may find it fun, but I really don't see how it fits in. Besides, it's a difficult event to organize. 7x7 is simply uninspired. It is a larger 6x6 which adds nothing new. 6x6 to 5x5 adds much more depth in center building and edge pairing, but 7x7 really doesn't have much going for it besides the fact that it has no parities during 3x3 stage.

FMC, 4BLD, 5BLD, MBLD are all very unique and impressive events that should certainly be kept imo.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 4, 2023)

Samuel Baird said:


> Removing clock to make it a nice even 16 would be great. I would also be in favor of removing 7x7, 6x6, and maybe 5bld


Removing 5bld would kill my heart. Please don't say that.


----------



## Waqfiqh cubing (Jan 4, 2023)

thomas.sch said:


> Why is there no poll option for "Nothing"?


I made nothing


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Jan 4, 2023)

multibld and FMC. They dont provide any benefits to the cubing community from what i can see. clonk is fun tho


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Jan 4, 2023)

Isaiah Scott said:


> multibld and FMC. They dont provide any benefits to the cubing community from what i can see. clonk is fun tho


Please don't say that about multi 
It's the best event (along with 3x3 and 3BLD)


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Jan 4, 2023)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> Please don't say that about multi
> It's the best event (along with 3x3 and 3BLD)


Fine but its not very spectator friendly and fmc still sux


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 4, 2023)

Isaiah Scott said:


> Fine but its not very spectator friendly and fmc still sux


In my experience multiBLD is actually pretty spectator-friendly. It is true that the memorization phase gets ignored by spectators, but when good people get to the solving phase, large crowds gather to watch the solves.


----------



## Thom S. (Jan 4, 2023)

Isaiah Scott said:


> multibld and FMC. They dont provide any benefits to the cubing community from what i can see. clonk is fun tho


4 and 5 BLD show solving different cubes in a Blind manner, Multi shows how much a human is able to memorize and retrieve.

FMC is when you see an example solve and think that nobody would see that in a speedsolve, but better.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 4, 2023)

I'm so proud of you guys for only giving clock 2 votes <3

Also why does mega have 10 votes?


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Jan 4, 2023)

cuberswoop said:


> I'm so proud of you guys for only giving clock 2 votes <3
> 
> Also why does mega have 10 votes?


actually, clock has 10, mega has 1. I think you read the columns wrong because the one above clock (OH) has two votes.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 4, 2023)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> actually, clock has 10, mega has 1. I think you read the columns wrong because the one above clock (OH) has two votes.


I'm so dissapointed in you guys <3


----------



## Garf (Jan 4, 2023)

I feel like the events balance each other. If you add more puzzles, it would overbalance, and taking events away would also make the events unbalanced. Maybe avoiding adding puzzles and instead adding things like relays and team blind would make the events balanced.


----------



## Thom S. (Jan 5, 2023)

Garf said:


> team blind


Sure, it would be fun. But Team Blind is gonna be horrible to implement from the WCA side.


----------



## Waqfiqh cubing (Jan 5, 2023)

No one vote for 3BLD, 2x2 and 4x4


----------



## TheSpeedSkewber (Jan 5, 2023)

Mirror Blocks has the priority over Kilominx i think. The tech for Kilominx isnt ready yet. Mirror blocks have a freaking UV Magnetic version


----------



## Cuber987 (Jan 5, 2023)

Garf said:


> I feel like the events balance each other. If you add more puzzles, it would overbalance, and taking events away would also make the events unbalanced. Maybe avoiding adding puzzles and instead adding things like relays and team blind would make the events balanced.


So right!!!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 5, 2023)

lol 3x3 has 5 votes


----------



## Running for cube (Jan 5, 2023)

Remove 7x7 but not 6x6


----------



## White KB (Jan 5, 2023)

Remove nothing. I don't want my 4BLD and 5BLD practice to go to waste lol
#bringbackfeet


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jan 5, 2023)

#removeNothing and #addmoreEvents


----------



## Garf (Jan 5, 2023)

Running for cube said:


> Remove 7x7 but not 6x6


#plsnoremove7x7


----------

